
Show HN: TwLng – Buffer for content - twlng
http://www.twlng.com
======
twlng
TwLng is Buffer for Content with six main features:

1\. Post content to Twitter that is longer than 140 characters 2\. Add content
to a queue for posting later. 3\. Add content to a 'circle' for posting later.
4\. Schedule post times using a calendar. 5\. Follow users / favorite tweets
based on a query from a calendar view. 6\. Save drafts.

A circle is a queue where items are not popped - when the pointer reaches the
end of the queue, it is reset back to the first element.

